# Question re: radio code



## AndDown (Jun 17, 2003)

If I were to disconnect the battery, would I have to bring the car in to the dealer to have the radio's code re-activated? A friend asked me this question and I told him I didn't think so - he just picked up a CPO model. I called the dealership and the salesman said that there is a code and it needs to be re-set if the battery is disconnected.


----------



## Dnz (Jul 11, 2003)

You should be able to just call them methinks


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2003)

E46s do not have a code. E36s and earlier do. You do not specify what generation 3-series you are referring to.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

AndDown said:


> I called the dealership and the salesman said that there is a code and it needs to be re-set if the battery is disconnected.


Your car should have come with a case that contains car manuals, radio manuals, etc. In that case (binder) there are some plastic business card type pockets. One of those pockets should contain a card with the radio code. If not, the dealer should still be able to provide you the code.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Dnz said:


> You should be able to just call them methinks


I used to work in the service department, and I know this is a big no-no. I used to get people bringing in just a radio, or people calling in on the phone, and how can I prove that they own that radio and the car that it is attached to when I am talking to them on the phone? The whole purpose of the code is to prevent theft, so how good is it if a thief can just call up a dealer and ask for the code?!

If any dealer gives it to you over the phone, it is a big no-no and they should get in big trouble. I would not give out a code to ANYONE unless they brought in the car WITH THE RADIO IN IT, and they provided me identification and proof of ownership (title, registration, etc.). If it was a regular client that came in often, I might not need all that info from them, but I would still ask them to come in person.


----------



## AndDown (Jun 17, 2003)

TD said:


> E46s do not have a code. E36s and earlier do. You do not specify what generation 3-series you are referring to.


We both have E46 models, his is a CPO 2000 and mine is a 2003. He didn't get a manual or radio card with his (previous owner probably lost it) and I do have a radio card with my manual. I was interested as the manuals for both by X5 and 325 do not mention anything about re-setting the radio code and I haven't read about this on this board or on the "other".


----------



## blkonblk330i (May 14, 2003)

I disconnected the battery recently when I installed the M3 steering wheel to prevent accidental engagement of the airbag, as the DIY instruction specified. It took me about 45min-1hr and just re-connected the battery, and did not need to enter any code. All the settings on the radio remained the same as before.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2003)

E46s do NOT have radio codes. They went the way of the weather band radio and under hood lighting.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> E46s do NOT have radio codes. They went the way of the weather band radio and under hood lighting.


then what is the "radio passcode" that I have?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2003)

atyclb said:


> then what is the "radio passcode" that I have?


 I have no idea. Unless they re-instituted it without telling me. 

My '01 didn't have a code. Obviously I'm not alone.


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

atyclb said:


> then what is the "radio passcode" that I have?


Hmm, my ZHP has a radio code too...I have a nice card that says so...


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

greginaz1 said:


> Hmm, my ZHP has a radio code too...I have a nice card that says so...


No you don't, that card is just the serial number for the radio.


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> No you don't, that card is just the serial number for the radio.


Card says RADIOPASS and it is just a serial number...I could have swore my dealer told me it would be needed if power was ever removed from car...

:dunno:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

greginaz1 said:


> Card says RADIOPASS and it is just a serial number...I could have swore my dealer told me it would be needed if power was ever removed from car...
> 
> :dunno:


What's on there for a "code" (how many digits? letters or numbers? etc...)


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I guess it is just a serial code..

from the radio owner's manual:

"The unit has automatic anti-theft protection. Manual input of a security code or other entries are not required."

"The radio pass is a document...the data entered therein has to be reported both to your insurance and the police"


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> What's on there for a "code" (how many digits? letters or numbers? etc...)


Two letters followed by a block of 4 numbers followed by a single number followed by a block of two numbers followed by a block of 5 numbers.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

greginaz1 said:


> Two letters followed by a block of 4 numbers followed by a single number followed by a block of two numbers followed by a block of 5 numbers.


Now tell me how you'll input those letters into the radio?

Like I've said before, that card is just for identification purposes. No code is required.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> Now tell me how you'll input those letters into the radio?
> 
> .


same way you can enter a street address with the nav controls?


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> Now tell me how you'll input those letters into the radio?
> 
> Like I've said before, that card is just for identification purposes. No code is required.


OK, I'll try.

How about this...the radio code/SN (after removal and reinstall) would need to be re-entered into the car's CPU which would electronically ID the radio via serial communication. Basically the CPU would send some data to the radio and the radio would look at it and if it matches up it would enable itself, if not it would not enable.

This makes the radio unuseable in other cars unless you know the code/SN.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

greginaz1 said:


> OK, I'll try.
> 
> How about this...the radio code/SN (after removal and reinstall) would need to be re-entered into the car's CPU which would electronically ID the radio via serial communication. Basically the CPU would send some data to the radio and the radio would look at it and if it matches up it would enable itself, if not it would not enable.
> 
> This makes the radio unuseable in other cars unless you know the code/SN.


Nope. We have swapped radios from car to car on several occasions, and they are plug and play. No programming required.

Next guess.... :angel:


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> Nope. We have swapped radios from car to car on several occasions, and they are plug and play. No programming required.
> 
> Next guess.... :angel:


03 ZHP's?


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

I think TD and SARAFIL are correct. My '03 330i came with the RadioPass Card, but I completely removed my radio when I installed the Aux Adaptor. I unplugged every connection from the rear of the radio and then reinstalled it, no PassCode was needed to get the radio working. It simply plugged in and worked.

Not to mention, I have disconnected the Battery when putting in my M3 Wheel and the Radio was fine after that.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

greginaz1 said:


> 03 ZHP's?


What makes an '03 ZHP any different from any other '03 E46? Or an '02 E46? '01? All E46 radios are interchangeable. No code is required. That's that.

Go ahead and take your radio out and then put it back in, and tell us if you have to put the code in. I already know the answer, but apparently, you still don't, even though we've said it over and over again. :dunno:

:angel:


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> What makes an '03 ZHP any different from any other '03 E46? Or an '02 E46? '01? All E46 radios are interchangeable. No code is required. That's that.
> 
> Go ahead and take your radio out and then put it back in, and tell us if you have to put the code in. I already know the answer, but apparently, you still don't, even though we've said it over and over again. :dunno:
> 
> :angel:


I was just dworking with you...sometimes sarcasm doesn't show well in typed words...


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

greginaz1 said:


> I was just dworking with you...sometimes sarcasm doesn't show well in typed words...


I wasn't being serious in my last post either...

I guess the new board software isn't that great after all, they haven't figured out a way to demonstrate sarcasm... :tsk:


----------

